
Qwiki Raises $1 Million From Groupon Co-Founders - kacy
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/31/qwiki-raises-1-million-from-fund-started-by-groupon-co-founders/
======
klochner
Strategic Investor?

Kind of odd to take $1M so soon after raising $8M.

